# vBulletin: Tips & Tricks



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Everyone uses the forum differently. Let's post some tips and tricks for all the new users that pop up during a new post contest. :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

I have this link bookmarked as my entry into the site:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/search.php?do=getnew

Basically I always start by reading new posts since I last logged on.

Edit: Fixed link. Copied the wrong link from the wrong folder!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ditto, same for me.

I also like surfing all the different threads I'm reading in separate browser tabs, thought that's not a vBulletin trick. Actually neither is the first one, now that I think of it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I have this link bookmarked as my entry into the site:
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/search.php?do=getnew
> 
> Basically I always start by reading new posts since I last logged on.


Which leads to marking forums read. The quickest is via the "Quick Links" menu.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Which leads to marking forums read. The quickest is via the "Quick Links" menu.


+1 - Ya, you got to stay on top of marking it read to really make that work.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> I have this link bookmarked as my entry into the site:
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/search.php?do=getnew
> 
> Basically I always start by reading new posts since I last logged on.


Oh, and Ian, you have to change your bookmark eventually, http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board no longer exists. I don't know it will eventually stop redirecting you or not.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Now that I think of it some more, I subscribe to a lot of dead threads. Sometimes when I find a particularly useful old thread about something I don't want to spend a lot of time searching for again, I'll add it to my subscriptions. 

Same goes for responding to new threads. Sometimes I want to keep track of how a thread goes, but don't want to stay on top of it all the time, so I'll subscribe to it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

With the new vBulletin in place, it's time to bump this thread.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i bring up the main list and then right click individual forums and threads to bring them up in a new tab. 
that way i don't have to continually re-load root pages. 
i also recommend opera because it blows explorer away. the built in spell check helps me to appear less retarded than i really am.largetongue


----------

